# Any lawyers here?



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Can a person in the midst of a divorce change her mailing adress? Mom did and now dad is saying that it is against the law that nothing is suppose to change. Yet he won't even talk to her so how is she suppose to get her mail? Go figure. Right now I am so M-A-D I am ready to scream. Sorry I need to vent. Thanks


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Kara Thats what I thought. I thinks that since she received some of his mail because both names are on it (I am not sure how that should work anyway) that she is trying to sabatoge(sp) him so he doesn't pay bills on time. He is sooo suspicious of anything she does. That she is out to trap him or get him some way. I have told her to not contact him for any reason what so ever. He is trying to "prove" she is crazy. She is bi-polar but has been and is still on her meds. and sees a psychiatrist on a regular basis so I do not think he can prove that strange yes but not crazy. 

My parents celebrated 44years of marriage Sept 3 dad filed for divorce Sept. 13 thats 10 days later. now thats strange.

Gotta go Thanks for listening


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry Katrina......
I know things can get pretty nasty.My parents divorced when I was 17...but later were the best of friends.They got along better divorced then married.I know that isn't the "norm",but there is always hope.I don't know much about these things myself,but I would think she could get her own address......everyone does when they seperate and move out. It sounds like your Dad is suspicious and wants to control your Mom's actions to me.I'm sorry you have to be caught in the middle........:hug:


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm a lawyer but not in family law or in TN, sorry  I haven't heard of a law like that in IL though.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

They are going to have take one person's name off of "joint accounts" and just split the bills, I see what you are saying and understand why they are fighting (one doesnt' want the other one to ruin their credit, right?) He can call the utilities and etc, and have her name taken off and the bills sent to him. from Kara

You are right but I can just hear him now "we can't do that until the divorce is final it's against the law" everything is against the law unless it is HIS idea.

I think I will have mom call and have her name removed from those bills instead of telling him. That way he can just have his bills and she can have hers.

It sounds like your Dad is suspicious and wants to control your Mom's actions to me. from Julie

You are right about that.


----------

